# When?



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

When are we going to have another photo contest??!?!?!?!? this time instead of best FTS maybe best macro pic, or best clam, or something interesting like that..


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Definitely after the New Year, this is some part of the site that will be improved. 

For example, we now own TankOfTheMonth.com and plan to do something fun with the photo contests, that's why its been halted in the interim while the new system is designed. It will return with a big splash, that I ensure you!


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks!!
Cant wait!


----------

